# Caterer Gave Wedding Couple A Cake Made Of Polystyrene Foam. She Also Didn't Provide Food.



## 1QTPie (Jan 4, 2019)

Why did she stick around? Was the groom her man or something?  Why would someone do this? 















A heartbroken Filipino bride had her caterer arrested after cutting into her wedding cake - only to find it half of it was made from polystyrene foam.

Shine Tamayo, 26, and her partner Jhon Chen, 40, had paid 140,000 pisos (£2,100) to their wedding planner to supply food and decorations at their reception in Pasig City, the Philippines.

However, upon arrival after the church ceremony, they discovered that not only was there no food for their guests - their two-tiered dessert was a fraud.


The newlyweds were forced to visit a restaurant across the road to purchase trays of noodles, rice and other food which they brought to their reception, held at a local hotel. 

The exhausted bride was devastated to be serving greasy street food and blackcurrant squash to her guests, but once she went to cut the cake it went from bad to worse.

When Ms Tamayo sliced through the icing, she discover it had been stuffed with polystyrene.

The humiliated bride covered her face and broke down in floods of tears in front of her family and friends.

She was so distraught that guests took her - and their caterer - to the local police station. 






Officers inspected to two-tier wedding cake - confirming that the base was made entirely from foam wrapped in red icing - and questioned wedding planner Krissa Cananea. 

Ms Tamayo said today: 'The woman we paid to do the food has ruined my wedding. She's a liar. She always asked me for money and I always gave her what she needs because I wanted my wedding to be perfect.

'I will not accept sorry from her, an apology is not good enough, she needs to go to jail because she ruined my wedding.

'I have never been so humiliated in all my life. This was supposed to be one of my most treasured memories for my entire life. Instead it is the worst.'


----------



## kblc06 (Jan 6, 2019)

Woooow that's so bogus  - I feel terrible for laughing. That must be truly horrible. But how couldn't she tell that there was something wrong with  the cake? It looks like it was spray painted


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 6, 2019)

The caterer is sitting back in the cut like "Yeah whut, I'd do it again!"


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jan 7, 2019)

I thought the fake cake was somewhat of a common occurrence so the couple can save money. They do one of these fake cakes to look good, sometimes making a portion of the cake real so they can do the cutting, and then cut up some regular cake in the kitchen to give to the guests. The article does say that the bottom layer was fake, so maybe the top layer was real and there was a miscommunication?

Still doesn't excuse the caterer for not providing food.


----------

